# Is it possible to move this hive to a Frame??



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

yes you can do it but first you have to get them out with either a lot of smoke or honey robber and if you catch the queen place in a cage and place them in the new box they will follow.there will be comb and larva left in the wall so most likely more bees will return they may even make a new queen if all bees are not caught.


----------



## captain steve (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply!! Is it possible to build a frame if I can catch the queen & place her in it nearby??


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I doubt you'll get the queen out, but if you do, any kind of cage will do. A hair clip queen cage is the easiest to get her in, but you can make a cage with wire cloth and a small stick. Just cut the stick to make a bottom and another piece to make the lid and wrap the cloth around the remainder to shape it and then pull the remainder out and put the bottom in and staple it to it. bend the wires to hold the rest in shape and insert the other piece for the cap. When you get the queen, pull the cap, point her head into the opening and let her run in and hold your fingers over it until she is running away from the opening and quickly put the cap in. (A good idea to practice this so you can do it swiftly enough to keep her from getting out and gently enough you won't kill her if she's too fast for you. Now put her in the box you want them in and and a cone over the entrance. Glue the cone on with whatever works for you. "Great Stuff" might work well on the block.


----------



## captain steve (Oct 7, 2011)

Micheal,
Thank you for your reply! I am going to try & see if I can retro-fit a trap against the wall?? I will try to shoot some pics in case it works?? Does your site or book have any plans for a frame?? I have a lot of scrap wood around from projects & would like to get into this any way so I want top be able to build a good frame! Any suggestions??

Thanks again,
Captain Steve


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm no clear what you mean by a "frame". Perhaps a box? A frame goes in the box...

There are plans for most beekeeping equipment here:
http://www.beesource.com/build-it-yourself/


----------



## captain steve (Oct 7, 2011)

Micheal,
Thank you for your reply & sorry for mistaken term, yes I meant a box. The link you sent was very helpful & I found several ideas there for what I had in mind. Bees are very highly needed & valued here in Florida not only with our farmers but also the thousands of horticultural businesses that our state supports. It is a shame that we keep having to kill these little gems with the pesticides that everyone believes we need to grow crops. I am getting ready to invest in a new line of bio organic fertilizer that will no doubt change the way farmers use chemical based fertilizers & pesticides for growing their crops. Please keep up your work as folks with your passion are truly the "salt of the earth".

Best regards,
Captain Steve


----------

